# A tooth of garlic



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm looking at a cookbook, and it uses the term a tooth of garlic rather than clove.  I don't think I've ever seen that term before.

mjb.


----------



## chefcarson (Oct 12, 2012)

Some would say the "clove" is the big cluster of many pieces of garlic, a single piece may be referred to as a "tooth."


----------



## chefcarson (Oct 12, 2012)

Although I don't agree with that use of the term.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Never heard it; what's the date/nationality of the cookbook?

A head is the whole thing and a clove is one of 'em.

But, one is never enough! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

Mike


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

MikeLM said:


> Never heard it; what's the date/nationality of the cookbook?


It is "Some LIke it Hotter" by Geraldine Duncan who seems to have grown up in Southern California. The book was published around 1985.

mjb.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

It's a Spanish version of a clove.

A tooth of garlic = _un diente de ajo._

Very common.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

So how do the Spanish say a head of garlic? A "mouth" of garlic? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

@FF: Ha, ha! That's a fair guess! But it should be _a teeth_ of garlic. But this one we say the same as you: a head of garlic = _una cabeza de ajo. _Which is equally nonsense because garlic has no tooth, nor mouth, nor head! Me myself, i have no head, go figure the garlic.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

By chance is Ms. Duncan from Gilroy California?

One of my favorite towns, the garlic capital of the world, 

you can smell that place from miles away. 

Love that stinkin' rose! 

On our recent car trip, we got stuck behind a garlic truck with two huge trailers full to the brim.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

*"...we got stuck behind a garlic truck with two huge trailers full to the brim."*

Sounds like a trip made in heaven! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

Mike


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

ordo said:


> It's a Spanish version of a clove.
> 
> A tooth of garlic = _un diente de ajo._
> 
> Very common.


Always nice how the national idioms differ. In German, it would be "eine Zehe Knoblauch" - a toe of garlic. The whole thing would be "eine Knolle" - a lump.


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

if you ask for butt pork over here people stare at you.

I like the term a tooth of garlic, I think there probably is some mileage in descriptive sausage buying.


----------

